# L'insolito caso del masterizzatore misterioso

## Montag[SGU]

Sul portatile ho un combo drive (MATSHITA UJDA720 DVD/CDRW) che non riesco a utilizzare come vorrei.

Ho installato cdrtools-2.0 e cdrecord -scanbus dev=ATAPI trova il masterizzatore senza problemi. Io vorrei pero' usarlo in emulazione scsi, ma, nonostante la lettura dell'how-to e dei thread di questo forum relativi all'argomento, ancora non ci sono riuscito.

Vorrei cercare di capire, con il vostro aiuto, cosa sto sbagliando...

Inizio dicendo che ho pure un hard-disk esterno (USB2) in emulazione scsi che non mi ha mai dato grattacapi.

Non basta passare hdc=ide-scsi (/dev/hdc e' il combo) al kernel e caricare il modulo ide-scsi? A questo punto cdrecord -scanbus non dovrebbe rilevarlo automaticamente?

Gia' che ci sono ne approfitto per richiedere un chiarimento: ho letto di gente che configura il masterizzatore in modo da passare da emulazione scsi a ide pure a seconda delle esigenze (masterizzazione o lettura); a che serve? Quali svantaggi comporta l'utilizzo del drive in emulazione?

Grazie dell'aiuto

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]EOL

----------

## cerri

Ti rispondo molto brevemente: anch'io ho quel masterizzatore. Per farlo funzionare, dato che ho capito che dovresti avere gia' i moduli caricati correttamente, non dare quel parametro al kernel, poiche' gentoo usa devfs quindi hdc e' solo un link.

Carica il modulo e basta  :Smile: 

Qui di seguito quello che ho sulla mia macchina. Hai un thinkpad?

cerrito root # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord 2.01a05 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2002 Jörg Schilling

Linux sg driver version: 3.1.24

Using libscg version 'schily-0.7'

scsibus0:

        0,0,0     0) 'MATSHITA' 'UJDA720 DVD/CDRW' '1.03' Removable CD-ROM

        0,1,0     1) *

        0,2,0     2) *

        0,3,0     3) *

        0,4,0     4) *

        0,5,0     5) *

        0,6,0     6) *

        0,7,0     7) *

cerri@cerrito cerri $ /sbin/lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P  

sg                     33356   0 (autoclean)

sr_mod                 14776   0 (autoclean) (unused)

ide-cd                 30564   0 (autoclean)

cdrom                  29344   0 (autoclean) [sr_mod ide-cd]

smapi                   3440   0 (autoclean)

thinkpad                2660   0 (autoclean) [smapi]

radeon_state           32556   0 (unused)

radeon_mem              3360   0 (unused)

radeon_irq              3184   0 (unused)

radeon_cp              15424   0 [radeon_state radeon_irq]

radeon_drv             53632   0 [radeon_state radeon_mem radeon_irq radeon_cp]

radeon                106884   2 [radeon_drv]

slamrmo               155648   0 (unused)

slmdm                1084800   0 [slamrmo]

ide-scsi                8816   0

scsi_mod               95700   3 [sg sr_mod ide-scsi]

i810_audio             22568   1

ac97_codec             11080   0 [i810_audio]

tulip                  41216   1

e100                   76600   1

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: MATSHITA  Model: UJDA720 DVD/CDRW  Rev: 1.03

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

----------

## Montag[SGU]

No, ho un Toshiba Satellite   :Smile: 

Mi sei stato di grande aiuto. Ho visto che hai compilato il supporto ai cd ide come modulo esterno e che lo caricavi dopo l'ide-scsi. Questo mi ha fatto capire dove stava l'inghippo nella mia configurazione... avevo compilato l'ide-cd direttamente nel kernel e quello prendeva possesso del lettore cd in fase di boot. Ho seguito il tuo esempio ed ora tutto funziona come dovrebbe, grazie.

Non sai se esistono svantaggi nell'usare il lettore in emulazione scsi?

----------

## cerri

 *Montag[SGU] wrote:*   

> No, ho un Toshiba Satellite  
> 
> Mi sei stato di grande aiuto. Ho visto che hai compilato il supporto ai cd ide come modulo esterno e che lo caricavi dopo l'ide-scsi.

 

In realta' ide-scsi lo carico da /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 mentre l'ide-cd se lo prende direttamente il kernel.

CMQ si il "trucco" sta nel renderli moduli.

 *Quote:*   

> Non sai se esistono svantaggi nell'usare il lettore in emulazione scsi?

 

Si: un modulo in piu'. Ma si sopravvive  :Smile: 

----------

## Montag[SGU]

 *cerri wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Non sai se esistono svantaggi nell'usare il lettore in emulazione scsi? 
> 
> Si: un modulo in piu'. Ma si sopravvive 

 

Ah, se nella vita gli svantaggi fossero tutti cosi'!  :Smile: 

Grazie ancora

--

S+E

[ Perche' tanto odio? ]

----------

